
The Mystery Monk Making Billions With 5-Hour Energy - asmosoinio
http://www.forbes.com/sites/clareoconnor/2012/02/08/manoj-bhargava-the-mystery-monk-making-billions-with-5-hour-energy/
======
gopi
This looks like an amazing business with the gross margins of a software
business and the efficiency of an internet company!. They have more than $1
billion in sales but employs just around 500 people. I don't think even Google
has $2 million in revenue per employee!.

------
asmosoinio
Link to a print version (one page):
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/clareoconnor/2012/02/08/manoj-
bh...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/clareoconnor/2012/02/08/manoj-bhargava-the-
mystery-monk-making-billions-with-5-hour-energy/print/)

